# Bell system



## Jeremy (Mar 9, 2009)

It's installed but not ready.  I had to turn the board back online for a few minutes in the middle of installation and in that time a few people loaded the page... this messed it up for them and I have to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Earth (Mar 9, 2009)

is that why a few mins ago it came up page cannot be found? or was it just me?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 9, 2009)

I think I was one of those people.

Whoops.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 9, 2009)

Earth said:
			
		

> is that why a few mins ago it came up page cannot be found? or was it just me?


I was trying to get the IE message out, but messed the code up.  I just removed the message so it's displaying nothing.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I think I was one of those people.
> 
> Whoops.


Yup.  Grawr too.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I think I was one of those people.
> 
> Whoops.


Yes you were, so was grawr and a few others.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Mar 9, 2009)

Mabey me too.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 9, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you guys know that? D :

Stalkers.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 9, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I'm in the system and it's all messed up for you.



> Mabey me too.



ya


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 9, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean by 'messed up'? Because that doesn't sound good.

Can you fix it?


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Mar 9, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOO-HOO!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just shows the wrong information.

And I'm going to finish working on it later so the coder can tell me what to do.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 9, 2009)

Where is it? How long will it take?


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 9, 2009)

what is it?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 9, 2009)

Its not up yet. Well it is, but you cant get to it yet.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 9, 2009)

It's the Bell System, not installed yet I'm guessing.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 9, 2009)

How's it going to work?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 9, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> How's it going to work?


Like the bells in Animal Crossing only online.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 9, 2009)

hope this gets done soon
good luck storm


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 9, 2009)

Forum currency?
Boo.


----------



## John102 (Mar 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Forum currency?
> Boo.


why do you say that coffeh?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 9, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never really liked forum currency.
I mean, it's just something more to keep track of.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Forum currency?
> Boo.


boo you!  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 9, 2009)

Uhg, really? Bells again? It didn't work in the first place, why the hell would it work with all these noobs?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 9, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm terribly frightened.  :r 
Didn't TBT have this in the past or something?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Uhg, really? Bells again? It didn't work in the first place, why the hell would it work with all these noobs?


How didn't it work in the first place?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 9, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one ever cared about them, they were just there.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of people used it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 9, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. It was kinda pointless.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see the old forum store board and it has LOTS of posts in it. 

And TBT wasn't even as active back then, so if anything it will be used more now, especially because its automated and easier.

If it hardly gets used, storm may decide to get rid of it.

pss, we are also getting an arcade soon, but you didnt hear it from me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 9, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As if the noobs deserve that. =P


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 9, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhg, really? People used the arcade a lot for the first few weeks it was out, and then never after that. Same with bells, people didn't care for them much.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 9, 2009)

wow you lot are hard to please


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure most of the noobs would like it.
I'm also pretty sure after a while you'll have to remove it.


----------



## MygL (Mar 9, 2009)

I


----------



## PaJami (Mar 9, 2009)

Few questions here. What will the bells do exactly? Show wealth or...? Also, how do you earn them?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 9, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Few questions here. What will the bells do exactly? Show wealth or...? Also, how do you earn them?


Eventually, there will be a store board and shops of all kinds will spawn there using the bells as currency.

As to how to get them, my guess is posting.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 9, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! That sounds really cool. Can't wait until that gets set up


----------



## Horus (Mar 9, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't me 

i was eatin a cookeh at da time ^_^


----------



## Jman (Mar 9, 2009)

I remember when the old IF TBT had bells.... Storm was always rich.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure most of the noobs would like it.
> I'm also pretty sure after a while you'll have to remove it.


your always so positive.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 9, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> I remember when the old IF TBT had bells.... Storm was always rich.


Admins.  :throwingrottenapples: 

Giving themselves free bells.


----------



## Horus (Mar 9, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Justin (Mar 9, 2009)

*has secret scheme to become rich*

*business partner with meester sparks*


----------



## JJH (Mar 9, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yay. First we had post count, now this as an excuse for people to spam.

"lol srry 4 spaming i just wanted more bells lol"


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 9, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

And yus, we will get rich very quick.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 9, 2009)

hey liek yah r teh bell rdy I want sum and there's alot of topics to chose mmm....


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure storm and the other admins have predicted that type of situation and will enforce a bigger penalty on spamming.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 9, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully!   

One word posts "lol" should be totally noticed. Not like a ban/wanr but if you do like 5 or something then A: stop B: have mod/admin tell you to stop.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 9, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's right though. No matter how much stricter the rules become, and how much more they're enforced, the noobs will continue to spam.

This is just another excuse for them.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ban them more easily, then who cares right?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 9, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can be done.
The point is, they won't stop; this will only give them another excuse to spam.


----------



## JJH (Mar 9, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt that.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong.  People played it all the time.  Someone even told me they came to TBT just to play that arcade.  I think they left after it went away



> I'm sure storm and the other admins have predicted that type of situation and will enforce a bigger penalty on spamming.



We can control the amount of bells earned from posting different kinds of things and can turn it off at will or make it confusing to understand how many bells are earned from posts.  Most of all, we can make different ways of making large amounts of bells so bells from posts are worth little.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not read my post alot of spam=ban

WHO CARES THEY'LL GET BANNED!!


----------



## Caleb (Mar 9, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay! finaly a positive post.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 9, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right...

so is this goodbye garrett?

But seriously, banning them won't necessarily resolve things. There will always be noobs joining and spamming.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 9, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me!

I was busy, "STUDDYYYING!!"


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 9, 2009)

The site looks the same since last night.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 9, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> The site looks the same since last night.


It's not here yet for member use. >.> Plus, some people can't use it because the page loaded when it was installing.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 9, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see now! =D


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 9, 2009)

Well this morning I was told to just open it up anyway and that he'll fix the problem later.  But then I had to go to class.


----------



## Hal (Mar 9, 2009)

So it'll be up soon then?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe tonight.  I had homework this morning and now I'm about to leave for class again.


----------



## SamXX (Mar 10, 2009)

Bell system?
Sounds cool...
I hope you can get it all fixed up and everything


----------



## Earth (Mar 10, 2009)

Bell system!  yay XD arcade thingy....YAY!


----------



## Hal (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG I cant wait! I wanna start now.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 10, 2009)

By the way, there will be a new board for people to buy and sell things (sigs, avatars, services, "cards", access to a board, advertisement in their sig, etc).

I just don't know if I should make it viewable to everyone since IE people can't use the system.  Should I make it a regular board or should it be a joinable group?


----------



## Earth (Mar 10, 2009)

D= make it so everyone can go on it :/


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 10, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> By the way, there will be a new board for people to buy and sell things (sigs, avatars, services, "cards", access to a board, advertisement in their sig, etc).
> 
> I just don't know if I should make it viewable to everyone since IE people can't use the system.  Should I make it a regular board or should it be a joinable group?


ta u should, to bad for the people who are too lazy to download firefox or chrome  :veryhappy:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 10, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> By the way, there will be a new board for people to buy and sell things (sigs, avatars, services, "cards", access to a board, advertisement in their sig, etc).
> 
> I just don't know if I should make it viewable to everyone since IE people can't use the system.  Should I make it a regular board or should it be a joinable group?


Regular board. It's their fault for keeping that sucky browser.


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2009)

*quick rich scheme waiting for bell system*


----------



## PaJami (Mar 11, 2009)

I know that you're all working hard to get this, but do you have an estimated time of when it'll be done? I'm excited to see it


----------



## royman6 (Mar 12, 2009)

what is the bell systm


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 12, 2009)

royman6 said:
			
		

> what is the bell systm


read the thread  >_<


----------



## royman6 (Mar 12, 2009)

what thread


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Uhg, really? Bells again? It didn't work in the first place, why the hell would it work with all these noobs?


Most of us <big>_aren't_</big> noobish freaks, running around with our heads cut off and spamming every chance we get.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where have you been?


----------



## Joe (Mar 12, 2009)

It's just going to turn into a popularity contest..


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of us aren't.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. A-lot of the people that didn't spam left.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 12, 2009)

This again?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sheesh, why are you guys all acting so negative? I think a bell system sounds cool.

Of course, now that I say that, everyone is gonna start calling me a noob.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Sheesh, why are you guys all acting so negative? I think a bell system sounds cool.
> 
> Of course, now that I say that, everyone is gonna start calling me a noob.


You obviously weren't here when this used before.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 14, 2009)

royman6 said:
			
		

> what thread


 <_< this thread


----------



## nicko9585 (Mar 14, 2009)

y hes right


----------



## Rene (Mar 14, 2009)

i'm kinda curious what it'll look like & how it all is gonna work ..
don't know why you would change something that's already working pretty well but h


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 14, 2009)

5 minutes


----------



## Caleb (Mar 14, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> 5 minutes


Till what?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 14, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bell system is operational.


----------



## Justin (Mar 14, 2009)

I hope you turn on the reputation system that comes with it...

that would be great.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 14, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> I hope you turn on the reputation system that comes with it...
> 
> that would be great.


True dat.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 14, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The staff is discussing it.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 14, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> I hope you turn on the reputation system that comes with it...
> 
> that would be great.


Nooooooooooo!!!

Not yet at least

Locking the thread.  Someone can make a discussion topic for it... or whatever... but this thread was pre-release.


----------

